# Weekly Competition 2016-46



## Mike Hughey (Nov 15, 2016)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *F R2 F2 R' F' U2 F2 R2 F' U2
*2. *F R' F' U2 F2 R2 F' R2
*3. *R2 U2 R' U F' U2 F R U2
*4. *U' F2 U' R' F2 R U' F R'
*5. *U F R2 U2 F2 U' R U2

*3x3x3
1. *R' F D' R' F2 R2 L F U' R L2 F2 U2 B2 U2 L2 D L2 U' F2 L2
*2. *L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 F' D2 B' L2 B U2 R' B D' F' R' B' L2 D' U' F
*3. *L2 F2 U F2 U' B2 U L2 B2 L2 U R' U B2 U2 L F' L2 F L R'
*4. *U' L2 F2 U2 F R D B2 L' U' F2 U L2 D2 F2 R2 D F2 L2 U
*5. *R2 U2 R2 B2 U' L2 D' L2 D R2 B2 F D B' U' L' R2 B' F' R D2

*4x4x4
1. *D2 Uw2 B F D2 L2 R' Fw Rw' F Uw' R' B2 Fw Rw Fw2 F L2 Uw Fw F R U' F2 Rw D2 U Rw2 R' D F2 Uw' R' U' Rw Uw Rw' R2 D' B'
*2. *L' R2 B L B2 F Uw F2 Rw Uw Rw B' Uw2 Rw2 U2 Fw F' D' Uw2 U' R' B2 Fw2 F' U2 L R Fw' L2 D2 B2 Fw' L D' B R U' B' F L
*3. *Uw2 U2 B2 Fw' L' Rw2 D2 U2 L Rw D2 U' B2 Fw2 D' F' L B F2 R' Fw2 Uw F2 L' B' Fw F D B2 Rw U' B' Fw' U2 R D' U R Fw2 F2
*4. *Rw B U2 Fw2 D2 U B2 D2 Rw' Fw' R' Fw L Rw B F2 U' Rw B' Fw2 L' Fw' L' Fw L2 R2 U2 B F2 Rw2 Uw' F' U B L' B2 D2 Fw' L R2
*5. *Rw2 D U2 L' B' Fw2 F' D2 Uw L Fw2 R' Fw U2 B2 Uw' U' Fw Rw' D2 F' U2 Rw F' D2 Uw' L' D2 U' Rw2 D' L' Rw2 Uw Fw' L' Rw2 R2 Fw' F

*5x5x5
1. *Lw2 R2 Fw Lw' B U F D L' Rw2 Dw' U' R Fw' R2 Bw2 L' Lw' R Dw' Rw Fw2 D Uw2 L' Rw' R B D B' R2 B' F D2 B L R2 U2 L' Uw L' D' R2 Dw' Uw' Fw2 Uw2 F' U B2 Uw2 B' Dw' L2 Uw' R Fw Rw R' D2
*2. *Uw' R Bw2 F' Uw2 Rw Bw2 F2 L' B2 Bw2 Uw' Rw2 U2 F Rw2 Bw Lw Fw' Lw2 R2 B2 Fw' R2 U Lw' Bw Lw2 D U2 L' Lw' D B2 Uw2 F2 Rw Fw2 D Bw2 D' Uw F2 U' L2 Fw' F' Dw' Bw F2 Lw2 D Uw' B' D F D Rw U' R'
*3. *Bw F2 Lw Fw' F' Rw' U F2 Rw R' U2 Bw2 Uw2 L' Lw Rw B Bw' Rw' B' Fw R B2 Uw B Fw' R B D' Rw' R' U L2 Dw2 U' L' R2 Uw2 U2 B Bw' R2 D' B' F Rw' R2 Uw F R2 D2 Fw Uw' Rw2 Dw' L2 Rw' Dw U2 Lw
*4. *F' L2 B Bw2 D F2 Rw2 Bw' D2 Uw L2 Lw R2 Dw' Uw2 Fw F' D' L Bw F2 D U Lw D' U' B2 Uw F' D2 F2 L Bw2 Dw2 F' Uw2 Bw Dw' U2 Bw' Fw' L' Rw' B2 Dw' L R Bw' D2 Dw2 Bw' Fw2 F' L2 U Rw D U' Fw F
*5. *B Rw' Dw' Lw2 Uw2 B' U B U' B U' Bw2 Dw2 F2 L Dw2 B' Fw' R U2 Bw Rw Dw Uw2 U2 L Fw2 F' Dw2 B2 R B' F L2 Rw2 Fw2 Rw Uw' Bw U R D2 U R' Dw2 F2 Lw D2 U' B' Bw2 L Rw2 R2 B Bw D' Lw2 Dw Uw2

*6x6x6
1. *3R' 2R' R 2U 2B' 3R' 2R' 2B2 2R2 3F' L 3F2 2R 2D2 3F 3R 3F' D' 2D' 3U' 2R2 3U R' 2B' 2L 2R2 D 2U B L2 2L2 R 2D2 3F F2 2R F2 R' 3F' 2D' 2L' 3F' 2U2 B 2D2 2R 2U2 B' R2 2B' 2L U2 2B' 2F 3U R' U' B2 2B 2D2 3U2 3F D 2D2 2U2 3F' F' 3U2 2F 3U
*2. *3F2 2R2 3U' L 2U 2L 3F2 D' 2R R 2B2 L2 2L' D2 2B2 2F2 2D2 U' 2L2 2U2 2L2 2R' 2D' U2 3R2 B' 3F' 3U2 2U B2 U 2F D 3U' B 2F F' 2L' D 2D' 2B 3F2 2D' L2 B' 2B 3R2 R2 F' U 2R2 2B2 2L 2R2 D' 2D' B 2B2 3U' 2B' 3F' L2 2L' B2 3F 2D2 2R2 R2 B 2D
*3. *2L' 2R2 2F2 2L' 3R' B 2L D2 L' 2B2 3F' 2D' R2 B 3U' 2U 2L' 2U2 2B 2F2 2D 2F L 3R 2F' 2L' R2 3F 2F2 L2 U2 2L 2U' 3F2 U2 2B' 2U' 2L2 3R' 3U U' 2L' 2B2 2U2 F 2L2 2U' L2 2R' D2 L' R 2D F2 D' R2 D 2L 2R' R' D2 L' R 3F D2 2U' 2B2 F' 2L2 2F2
*4. *2U 2R' 3U2 U' 3F' 2D2 3U2 B2 2D' L B' 3F' 2F' 2U' 2B 3U2 2B' 2U2 2L D' L' R 2U2 2B2 3F' 2F' 3R2 2D U2 B2 2D 3F' U2 F 3R' B' 2R2 2B 2R2 3U' 2U B2 3R 2R2 F R' U 3F' U2 2B2 U' L 3U2 2R2 R B' 2L' U' 2B' 2F U' R' 2U' 2L 2U' 3R 3U L2 R 2D
*5. *R2 2D2 R2 2D' 2B 3U2 2B2 2D' 3U 2U' L 3R2 R2 2F2 2L' 3R U L2 2R2 3F' D' 3R 3F' D2 2D U2 3F 3R 2R R2 3F2 3R' 2D 3F' D' F 2L D' L2 2B2 3F' 2U' 3F U 2B2 2U 3F D2 2U B' 2D' 3U2 B2 3U' U 2L D2 3U2 2U2 B' 2B2 3F' L B' 3U2 2L' 2D2 B F' D2

*7x7x7
1. *B 2F' 3D2 3B D2 R2 D 3R D 3R' 2R2 R' 3F2 3R 2U2 2B2 2U' 2B L 3D2 3U2 U2 B2 2B2 3B 3R B2 2F2 3L 2F' R2 2D2 3D2 2L 2R' B L 2R' U2 2L' 3R2 2B2 3F' 3D R' F' L' U 2F 2R2 2U 3B' L' 2R 3D2 3U' L 2R 3B 2R' 3U U2 3R' R2 2F' 3U2 3R' D 3L2 3R B' 2L 2B2 2R 3U2 F2 2U' L2 D 2D 3U' U2 2R2 2F2 R2 2D 2F 2L2 3B' 3L2 U F2 3L' R' U' F' L' 3D 3R2 2D'
*2. *2L 2F2 D2 2D 3B' 3F 2D2 3U 2B R2 3B' L 2R2 F 3D2 3B U R 3B 2R' 3B2 F2 U' B' L R 3B' 2L' 3L2 U' 3B' F D2 U2 L2 3R B2 3B L' 3L R' 3B 3F' 2D2 2B2 3R F2 R B D2 2R2 3F' 3L2 3R2 2R 3F' 3D' U B' R' U' 2R' B2 2B2 2R2 2U2 2R' 3B' F2 3L' 3R' 2R2 R 2F 2L 3R2 2F2 3D2 U' 2F' D2 3U' U' 3B R2 2U2 3F' 3R' 2R 3B2 2F2 D L2 3L' 2R2 R2 3U2 L 2L' 2U
*3. *3U' 2R 3F 3L2 B' U B 2B L2 2D' 3R' 2U2 2B 3F2 2F 2L 2D' 3D2 3B2 2F 2L 3L' D2 2F2 2U2 B2 3U2 R' 3F 2L' B' D' 2L' 3D' 2F 3U' 3R 2F2 L2 3L' R D 2B' 2F2 2L 2D' 3D 3U 3B2 L2 2R' 3F' 2L' R2 3U2 3B2 F2 2D' 2B 3B' 2F2 3D' 3R' B2 F L2 3L' R2 2B' 3B2 2L' R2 F2 D B 3F' 2F' 3D 3U' U2 L R' 3D' 2U' 3B' R B' 2L 3B' 2U' 2F2 3L' D' 2R 2D' 3D L' D2 2U' 3L
*4. *2D2 U2 2L' 3R B2 L' 3L2 3R' 2R R D' 3F' 2U 2B F' 3U2 L2 2L2 3B2 3F2 2R' 3D B2 2B2 D' 2L B2 3U2 3L 2U' B2 2D' 3D2 3U' U' 3B' U2 L' 2L R 3D2 U2 2R2 3B2 F2 2R2 3D' 3F' 2F' F' L2 3L' D2 3U' 2U' 3B' 2D 3U 3L' R2 U2 3B 3U2 2U' 3B L 3R B2 3U' 2U' L' 3F L 3B 2F2 L 3L' R2 2U 3F 2U 2B 2F2 3U L2 F 3R' 2B2 2D' 3F' 2U2 3R 2R' D' 2D2 3F 3L2 2R' D B
*5. *3B2 2F' D2 2D2 2L' 2F L 3D 2B' 3R U 3B2 2L' R2 2B' 3D2 3B 3R2 2D' 2U2 2R 3D 3F 2D 3B 3F2 2L 2U2 3B 2U2 U L' U' 3R 2F' L' 2F' 3D' 2F' 2R' 2D2 3F' 3D2 2L' 3L' 3U 2B 3B2 L2 2R' D U2 L2 2L 2R2 2B' 3F' F' D2 U B F' 2U2 3B 3F' 3D2 2L B 2L2 D 3L 3D L' 3L2 3D2 3R' 3F' F' U' 2B' 2F' L 3L' 3R R 3F2 L 3D B2 2L2 3R2 2U' 2L B' D' R' 3F 2D' 3D' R2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *U2 R U' R' U2 F R' F2 R2
*2. *F2 U' F U' R2 U F R2 F'
*3. *U' R U2 F2 U' R' U' R2 U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *U' L2 U' B' R B' L F R B2 D2 R2 U B2 U F2 D2 B2 U2 L2
*2. *U' L2 D2 R2 B2 U' R2 U F2 L2 F' D2 F2 L2 D' R B U B2 L' U'
*3. *F R2 B D2 L2 F' R2 D2 R2 F' U R2 U L' D F R' D' R' F' U2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *Fw D2 U' L F2 L' Uw' B' R2 Fw' L2 Rw2 R U' L' Rw2 Uw' Rw F Rw2 R D U B2 D' B2 F R' D2 U' B Uw U' R' D' B Fw F R Uw'
*2. *L' Rw R2 D' B' F' D2 L Rw' F2 L2 Rw2 F' R2 B2 L Rw' B' Fw2 D2 Uw2 Fw' D' F' Rw2 R' Fw2 U2 Rw' R' U2 Fw Uw2 L' Fw' Rw2 D' L' Rw' R2
*3. *D2 R Uw Rw B2 Rw' R2 Fw' F2 Uw' B' Rw' R Uw F D R' B2 U' Fw L D F2 L R' F' U2 Fw' Uw U' Fw2 L' R' B Fw F D Uw2 Fw' F

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *D R' Fw' Uw' L' Uw' Rw' R' D' F R' B F2 L Lw' B2 Lw B' Bw2 R2 Uw' B Bw Dw Lw2 Dw2 F' U2 Fw2 U F' Uw Fw2 Dw2 L Rw2 R2 U2 Bw' F' Dw' Uw' B' Bw2 U2 L F' L Bw Fw' Dw' Uw U R2 D L2 B' Lw D' Fw
*2. *Rw2 Bw2 Rw' U Bw R' Bw2 F' L2 Bw Uw2 F' Lw2 B2 Fw Rw Dw2 Lw' U' Rw' F Rw Uw L2 R' Dw' L Rw2 Bw' D' L' D Dw Uw2 Lw2 Bw2 Fw2 Uw R' U F Rw2 R2 Dw2 Uw2 Lw2 Uw B U B D2 Dw' U' L2 R Bw D2 Lw U Rw
*3. *D Dw2 F' Lw2 Dw' B' Fw2 R D2 U2 Lw2 R Fw Rw Dw' Bw2 R2 U Bw' Rw2 Bw' Lw F L2 Rw R U' B Rw2 Dw Uw' Rw2 D' B Rw Uw' F' Dw Fw2 D2 Uw Bw' Uw U B Bw Dw' R' Fw' L' Bw' Rw Uw2 L B2 R' Fw U L R'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *3U' 3F' 2L B' D 2D' F 3U2 2R' 2B' 2F' 2L R2 3F2 3R2 D 2U2 2B D' R2 2D2 3U U' B L' 2D F2 3R' F' L' R2 2U' 3F2 3U' B 2L' 3R 2U2 R2 F 2L 2R 2F 3R 2D' F 2D' L2 2R D 3U 2R2 3F2 L' 3U' R 2B D' 3R2 2D' L' 2R' 2F' 3R D' 3F' 3R2 B 3F' L'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *3U' 3B L 3B2 3F2 2U L' 3L2 D 2R F' 2L' 2D' U L2 2R' 2F U2 R 3F 2L2 2R2 B 2U' 3F' F2 2D2 3F L' 2B 3F 2D' 2U' 2R' 3U B 2U 2B L2 2D' 2F' 3L' 3R' B' 3B' 2U' B' 2D2 2L2 U' 3F2 L R' B' 3B' 3F 2R 3B R' 2B D 2L2 R' U2 3R' D' 2U 2L' 2B' F2 U' 2L 3D2 3L 2R2 U 2L2 2D2 U' 2R 3B2 3D2 B' 2L B' 2D' 3B R 3B2 3L D2 3U2 U' 3R' B' 2F 3U 2L 3F2 2D

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *B2 F2 L' D2 L U2 F2 R U B L2 B2 D L2 F' L' B2
*2. *L B2 R' F2 R' F2 R D2 R' B2 U2 F U L2 B L' U' R' D B2
*3. *R' F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 L' F2 L R2 U2 F L' U' B D R2 F2 D R2 F
*4. *U2 L' U2 F2 U2 L2 B2 L2 R' U B D R' D L2 D2 F U R
*5. *F2 R' F2 L U2 L2 U2 R B2 F2 R F' D2 U L' R' D B2 L B2 L2
*6. *U2 L2 R2 D R2 U L2 F2 L2 U L' U2 R2 U F2 D L B' D' U'
*7. *R2 B2 L2 B2 U R2 B2 D F2 U2 R2 B D2 L F2 D2 L' F' L U R'
*8. *B' D' L F U2 R' F2 U' R2 D' R2 F U2 B' U2 R2 L2 D2 R2 L2 B'
*9. *B2 D F2 D' B2 D R2 D2 L2 R2 U2 R' D' F' U2 F D L' R' U
*10. *L2 R2 D' L2 U' B2 L2 U' R2 D2 F2 L' F' D U L' B D2 B' D B'
*11. *L D2 B' D' R' F L2 U' B' D L2 U2 R2 U2 B' D2 R2 F2 B' U2 F
*12. *B' L2 D2 F R2 F2 R2 B' D2 B D F2 L' B' L' D2 B2 U' B U' L
*13. *F2 L F L2 F' R2 D F2 R B D R2 D F2 U B2 U B2 U2 B2 U
*14. *D2 B F L2 R2 F' L2 F' U2 F2 L2 R D2 F R' U' B' L2 D' F2
*15. *F2 L' U2 L B2 L2 R D2 U2 B2 D2 B' R' U L F L R2 B L2 F'
*16. *U F2 L2 U' R2 F2 U' L2 U2 L2 B F' L' U' B2 D L B2 D2 R U'
*17. *L U' F' U2 B R' U L2 D F R2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U D2 R2 B2 R2 B2
*18. *R D2 R2 B2 R D' F D2 L2 U2 B2 L2 B2 U' L2 D2 L2
*19. *L2 B R2 B L2 B' L2 B D2 B2 F' D' F' U R2 B2 F L' F2 D2 R
*20. *L2 B' U2 F2 L2 D2 R2 F R2 F' U2 L' B' R D L2 F' L2 D2 R U2
*21. *F2 R U2 F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 R D2 L U L D' B U R' D L' B R'
*22. *B2 R' F2 U2 L2 U2 L' R2 U2 L B' D F D2 F2 R' B2 F2 R'
*23. *B L2 F' L2 F' D2 B2 F' L2 D2 U2 L U L' U L' R' B2 U R' F'
*24. *U2 F2 D2 F D2 U2 F D2 F L2 R2 D' F2 U R' D R' F' L2 D2
*25. *D F' R D2 R2 D' F2 R' D2 F U R2 B2 U D2 F2 D R2 L2 F2 L2
*26. *B' L2 U2 F2 D2 B' L2 U2 F2 D2 F2 D R F2 U B F2 L B R2 F'
*27. *D2 R2 D' B2 F2 D L2 B2 L2 R2 U2 B' R B2 R' F' D B U' F' R2
*28. *B2 R F2 U2 B2 R2 U2 F2 R D2 R' D' L R2 F D U F' R' D2
*29. *R2 U L2 D' F2 D' U2 L2 U' R2 U' F' R' B L2 D2 F' L U' F L2
*30. *R2 F2 D2 F' D2 L2 B' D2 B' U2 F2 D' R B' L U' B R2 B L
*31. *B2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D2 F D2 U2 L R F' D U2 L2 D L' U
*32. *U' B2 R2 U' F2 U' F2 U' B2 U B2 F' R2 B D L2 F D L B F'
*33. *U2 L U2 F2 U2 L U2 R' D2 B2 R F R B' R U' B2 R' D L' U'
*34. *F2 D' B2 D' U' B2 R2 D2 B' R' U B2 U L' D2 R' F2 R'
*35. *B' R2 F' R2 D2 B' L2 B2 D2 U2 B' R D2 L' F' D' U R F2 D R2
*36. *F2 U2 R' B2 L' B2 U2 L R2 U2 F2 D B2 F L2 U F2 L F' L F
*37. *D2 R2 F' D2 F2 U2 F L2 B2 L2 F D' B' L2 U L' B2 L2 B2 U F'
*38. *U D' F B U' F2 U2 R2 L' U F2 D R2 D R2 B2 L2 F2 B2 U'
*39. *R2 D2 U' L2 B2 L2 F2 U B2 L2 U L' D' L U R F' D' U' B U2
*40. *L2 B2 U2 L2 F2 R' B2 U2 B2 L' D2 F' U R B' D' L' U' R2 F

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *D R2 U B2 R2 U L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F' R2 D' F2 L D L' B D U
*2. *D2 B F L2 D2 L2 F R2 B2 F' R' D U2 R F L R' D F2 D2
*3. *B L2 B D2 F R2 F U2 F2 L2 F2 D' B2 D' L' F R' U2 F U R2
*4. *D F L D' F L B' R2 F B2 R' B2 R U2 B2 L B2 U2 L B2
*5. *R2 L2 D' F' R2 F2 L' F' U' R2 F2 U2 F U2 R2 F2 U2 L2 F

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *R2 B2 D' L2 D2 F2 D F2 D' F2 L D' R' F D' R' F D' B' R'
*2. *B2 U L2 R2 F2 U' F2 U2 L2 D R2 B' L U2 B2 R' F2 D U2 F R'
*3. *U' F2 D2 B2 D2 L2 B2 U' B2 U' R2 B U R2 B2 F2 R' B2 L U
*4. *R2 U2 B F2 R2 D2 L2 U2 F2 R2 D' R F' U' L' D2 R' F' L F2 R'
*5. *D2 F2 U L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U' R2 B2 L' U2 B' L' B' D2 L2 B U' R2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *U R2 D2 R2 F2 D L2 D R2 B2 D B' D2 L2 D' B2 L' B' R2 D2 R2
*2. *D' B' R2 L2 F2 R U B2 L' B L2 F2 B2 D F2 L2 U2 L2 D' L2 D
*3. *B' L2 R2 B' D2 B L2 B L2 B D2 L U B' U B2 R B F L
*4. *L2 U2 F U2 B' F' L2 U2 B D2 F' L D2 F' L R B R U B'
*5. *L2 U2 L2 D F2 D L2 R2 F2 D2 B2 L' B F U' B' L' R' D' F D'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *R2 D2 B' U2 F' U2 L2 U2 B D2 F R F D' U R F' L' R2 B R2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay
2. *F2 R F R2 F' U2 R U' F' U2
*3. *R2 D2 R2 F R2 B2 F2 R2 D2 B' R' U' L D' U' F R B U2 B2
*4. *Fw D' L B' F Rw R' D2 Uw' L B' F2 D' L2 Uw2 B L F D' Uw R U' B Fw2 D Rw F2 Rw2 B R D' Rw2 D' R' F R' Fw' F2 D F

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay
2. *U R2 F' R2 F' R U' F' U2
*3. *B U2 D F R U' R' B L B2 D2 R' F2 D2 L F2 L' F2 L2
*4. *Rw2 D' U2 Fw' F' R2 F' L R2 F2 Uw2 L2 F2 Uw2 R2 U2 F U' Rw2 Uw Fw2 D L D' Uw2 U2 B2 F' D2 U2 Rw2 U2 R2 D L2 Rw' Fw Rw2 Uw B'
*5. *B F' Dw2 B2 Lw Fw' U L2 Dw' Lw D2 Fw F' R2 B Uw' Bw Fw2 F Rw' B Bw Lw' Fw Dw2 B2 Rw2 B' R F' Dw' F2 Lw2 D' Dw Uw' B Dw' L2 Rw' Bw2 D' Fw' Rw' Bw' D Lw' R2 Dw' Uw U Rw2 R' Uw F Dw2 Bw' Fw F R

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. *

*Clock
1. *UUdd u=2,d=1 / dUdU u=-1,d=0 / ddUU u=2,d=0 / UdUd u=-4,d=4 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=5 / dUdd
*2. *UUdd u=0,d=2 / dUdU u=-4,d=6 / ddUU u=-1,d=-3 / UdUd u=-3,d=-2 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=6 / UUdd
*3. *UUdd u=-3,d=1 / dUdU u=6,d=-3 / ddUU u=1,d=-3 / UdUd u=5,d=2 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=-5 / UddU
*4. *UUdd u=-1,d=-5 / dUdU u=4,d=-5 / ddUU u=-4,d=2 / UdUd u=0,d=-1 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=6 / UdUU
*5. *UUdd u=6,d=6 / dUdU u=-3,d=3 / ddUU u=-1,d=1 / UdUd u=6,d=-3 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=-2 / UUUU

*MegaMinx
1. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx
1. *R L U L U R' U R' r' b u'
*2. *R' U' B' R U L' B r' u
*3. *B' L' B L B' R' L B' L r' b'
*4. *R' B L U' R' B U B' l r b' u
*5. *U' L R' B' L U' R' r' u

*Square-1
1. *(1, 0) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (4, -2) / (0, -3) / (5, -1) / (1, -5) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 1) / (0, -3) / (4, 5) / (6, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-1, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, 4)
*2. *(1, -3) / (-4, -1) / (1, 4) / (0, 3) / (-4, -1) / (1, 4) / (-3, 6) / (-1, 3) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (0, -2) / (-2, 0)
*3. *(-5, 0) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -4) / (4, 1) / (5, 0) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (0, 4) / (2, 0)
*4. *(-3, 2) / (-5, 4) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-5, 1) / (-4, -1) / (-5, 1) / (5, 3) / (3, 0) / (0, 2) / (1, 0) / (4, 0) / (1, 0) / (-2, 0)
*5. *(0, -1) / (0, 3) / (4, 1) / (3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (1, -2) / (0, -3) / (5, -1) / (-3, -5) / (3, 3) / (1, 0) / (4, 0) / (-2, 0) / (6, 0)

*Skewb
1. *U D L' R' U L R' D' R' D' U'
*2. *L R' L U L R L' U' D' R' U'
*3. *D U D L R' D' U D' U' D' U'
*4. *R' L' D L' U' L' U L' U' D' U'
*5. *U D' L U L R' U' R' D' U'


----------



## muchacho (Nov 15, 2016)

*2x2*: (8.11), 5.95, 7.42, 6.11, (4.34) = *6.49
3x3*: 18.62, 18.79, (22.03), (15.44), 20.10 = *19.17
3x3OH*: 42.51, 42.81, 40.38, (DNF), (37.09) = *41.90
Square-1*: 1:23.28, (DNF), 1:20.83, (1:00.10), 1:03.41 = *1:15.84
FMC: 56*


Spoiler



y2
B R2 Rw' F R' U R U2 B
U2 Rw2 R2 U' R' U' Rw R2 U Rw2 R' U2 L' B' L
U R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L
Rw' R U Rw' R U Rw R' U' Rw' R U Rw' R U2 Rw' R U2 R2 L2 // Roux


----------



## Dadocuber (Nov 15, 2016)

2x2
(07.87), 06.55, (05.75), 07.12, 06.09 = 06.58
3x3
22.38, (26.44), (21.14), 22.29, 24.36 = 23.01
4x4
02:12.12, 01:58.09, (02:15.38), 01:56.73, (01:35.66) = 02:02.31


----------



## Heart_Johnson (Nov 16, 2016)

*BLD: *45.82, 39.37, DNF


----------



## the super cuber (Nov 16, 2016)

can I have some more mbld scrambles?


----------



## gateway cuber (Nov 16, 2016)

the super cuber said:


> can I have some more mbld scrambles?


that moment when 40 isn't enough...


----------



## Loiloiloi (Nov 16, 2016)

*2x2*: (6.14), 6.63, 6.39, 6.94, (7.52): *6.65
3x3*: (28.29), 25.66, (22.24), 24.82, 27.22: *25.90
Pyraminx*: 13.67, 11.44, (9.12), 14.72, (17.96): _*13.27*_
*3x3 One Handed*: 58.46, 1:01.19, (1:13.71), (58.41), 1:01.75: _*1:00.46 
*_
So close to sub-1 OH, 16 seconds faster than my last forum comp, great to be able to see progress!


----------



## earth2dan (Nov 17, 2016)

*3x3x3:* 20.09, 19.37, 18.74, (18.73), (20.61): *19.40
4x4x4: *1:13.58, (1:39.90), 1:32.68, 1:22.59, (1:12.65): *1:22.95
5x5x5:* 2:32.97, 2:34.22, 2:30.14, (2:43.38), (2:21.99): *2:32.45
6x6x6: *5:47.43, 5:46.42, (6:02.82), (5:20.34), 5:40.45: *5:44.64
*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 17, 2016)

OK, here are ten more scrambles for Multi if 40 is not enough .
Promise to tell me when 50 is not enough 

41. U2 L2 F2 D2 L' F2 L' D2 U2 R D B' U F' R' B' L F' D
42. L2 U2 B D2 L2 F2 U2 F R2 B' U2 R' D' B2 U' L F' D L F2 L
43. B2 D2 F' R2 B2 L2 B' U2 F2 U2 F D' B' F2 D2 U' F D L U
44. B L' U' D B' R L2 U' D2 F' U B2 D' L2 F2 B2 D' R2 U' F2 U2
45. F2 U2 F' D2 L2 U2 R2 F' L2 U2 F L' R2 B2 R U' L D' U B U'
46. F2 R2 B L2 D' F' R2 L' U' B2 L B2 D2 F2 D2 R U2 B2 R2 L'
47. U F2 R2 F2 D B2 D2 B2 U' B2 U2 B L' U' R' B2 L B D' R' B'
48. B2 U' B2 U2 F2 D' F2 L2 B2 F2 D2 F' L' B R2 F2 R' F L' R2 U
49. D R2 F2 U F2 U R2 F2 D2 R2 B' L D2 L F D2 F' U R D2 R2
50. L2 F U2 F D2 B2 U2 B L2 F D2 R' U' F2 R' D R D R B'


----------



## One Wheel (Nov 17, 2016)

*5x5x5*: 3:51.56, (3:39.92), (4:23.37), 3:46.91, 3:42.74 = *3:47.07 

6x6x6*: (DNF), 6:58.08, (6:54.96), 6:58.21, 7:03.70 = *7:00.00 *I'll get sub-7:00 pretty soon, surely. The DNF was a timer malfunction.

*Square-1*: 2:37.19, 2:44.98, (4:14.85+), 3:15.36, (2:36.28) = *2:52.51

4x4x4*: 1:51.75, 2:07.37, (DNF), DNF, (1:46.21) = *DNF *First DNF I dropped the cube on my spacebar, which stopped the timer, the second one I finished in 1:43.80 and then noticed I'd missed OLL parity.


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 18, 2016)

3X3X3: 18.56 17.53 (17.30) 18.97 (19.31) = 18.35


----------



## pjk (Nov 19, 2016)

*5x5:* 1:41.24, 1:38.21, (1:48.13), 1:38.89, (1:36.19) = 1:39.44


----------



## GenTheThief (Nov 19, 2016)

3x3: 16.29
OH: 23.10
Feet: 1:15.77
3BLD: DNF
MBLD: 2/4
Megaminx: 1:38.17

It's nice to be back in the weekly comp. These things are fun.


Spoiler: All Times



3x3x3: 17.37, (18.36), 16.19, (14.04), 15.30 = 16.29

3x3x3 One Handed: 23.84, 22.85, 22.59, 19.19, 25.23 = 23.10

3x3x3 With Feet: 1:14.11, 1:14.69, 1:21.50, 1:18.52, 1:14.02 = 1:15.77

3x3x3 Blindfolded: DNF[5:35.19(4:10.42)], DNF[5:06.63(3:54.89)], DNF[4:34.95(3:25.42)] = DNF

First solve was off by an edge 3cycle
Second solve looked like a messed up set up move which killed all the corners
Third solve had 2 flipped edges in Ulb. Not sure why, as the solve felt really good

3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded: 2/4 37:36.49[31:30.87]
Normal BLD solve, first solve: off by two flipped edges in FD and UR
First MBLD solve, second solve: (3rd scramble) off by a corner and edge 3cycle.



Spoiler: I identified the mistake to the edge cycle on the second solve



Edges to the 3rd MBLD scramble can be solved as follows:
(x2) LU LD FU UR LF RB BL FR DB BD

However, I memoed and solved this way:
(x2) LU LD FU UR LF RB BD BL DR BL

I really have no idea why I did this at all.
I probably should have reviewed, which I normally do, but my memo felt so good and I didn't want to waste time.



Megaminx: 1:27.16, 1:49.84, 1:40.99, 1:39.23, 1:34.26 = 1:38.17


----------



## James Hake (Nov 20, 2016)

2x2 - nothing amazing
3.26, 4.05, (4.38), (2.88), 3.88=*3.74 average*

3x3 - just plain bad, i give up on this puzzle
22.44, (18.54), (23.37), 22.26, 21.61=*22.28 average*

4x4 - meh average, 2 bad sinlges
1:37, 1:35, 1:58, (1:33), (2:10)=*1:43 average*

5x5 - my first time ever timing 5x5, plus i only have a shengshou
5:19, (6:26), (4:17), 4:53, 5:02=*5:05 aveage*

2x2 bld - almost a success on one of them, might learn a legit method now
DNF, DNF, DNF=*DNF mean*

3x3 OH - still not practicing, but better than last week
40.86, (56.45), 44.77, (35.41), 43.51=*43.05 average*

match the scramble - first time trying this, but i kept mixing up the two cubes
DNF, 2:41, 3:43, DNF, DNF=*DNF average*

2-4 average - i suck
*2:24*

pyraminx - pleh
8.92, (7.21), (15.54), 13.17, 11.51=*11.87 average*

square one* - *barely sub 30 average w/ a good single

29.65, 27.75, 34.35, 32.15, 22.20=*29.86 average*

skewb - no me gusta
13.05, 16.26, 9.18, 10.82, 10.48=*11.46 average*

megaminx - also my first time timing an entire average
4:52, 6:06, 5:10, 4:24, 4:45=*4:56 average*

FMC - i got bored and ended with 15 minutes left
u L' B D2 L2 D' // 2X2X2 (6)
y' F R' F R U' F U F' // 2X2X3 (14)
y U2 F2 U2 L F' L' // F2L-1 (20)
y2 U' R' U R U y R U R' // form last pair (28)
U F' L' U' L F // EO (34)
y F' r U R' U' L' U R x' // OLL (42)
U' // PLL skip *(43)*


----------



## Duncan Butcher (Nov 20, 2016)

3x3 16.95, (14.68), (18.04), 16.52, 17.16=16.87
2x2 6.02, 6.16, (DNF 7.97), 8.16, (5.79) =6.78
3x3 oh 42.32, 42.38, 43.86, (47.38), (33.65)=42.85
skewb 7.16, (10.29), (7.05), 8.03, 9.46


----------



## pyr14 (Nov 21, 2016)

3x3: 18.14, 17.63, 15.03, 13.98, 19.16 = 16.94
clock: 12.52, 12.75, 13.01, 12.88, 12.91 = 12.85
6x6: 7:56.17, 7:23.41, 6:38.67, 8:03.92, 7:29.84 = 7:36.48
skewb: 9.68, 5.24, 8.08, 7.28, 9.56 = 8.31
pyraminx: 3.51, 5.41, 5.24, 5.76, 7.77 = 5.47
2x2: 3.64, 4.81, 4.08, 4.14, 4.26 = 4.16
OH: 34.20, 38.54, 32.98, 27.07, 37.14 = 34.78


----------



## kbrune (Nov 21, 2016)

*2x2*: 6.57
5.90, 6.85, 7.66, 6.58, 6.27,

*3x3*:20.54
20.64, 19.68, 25.48, 21.02, 19.97

*4x4*: 1:27.08
1:14.03, 1:25.21, 104.05, 1:11.10, 1:46.08

*5x5*: 2:43.67
2:55.30, 2:50.78, 2:39.43 2:40.81, 2:31.80

*6x6*: 6:17.92
6:07.30, 6:35.38, 6:42.38, 6:11.07, 5:49.27

*7x7*: 9:53.36
8:44.32, 9:37.58, 9:38.39, 10:48.63, 10:24.12

*2-3-4 Relay*: 1:51.80

*2-3-4-5 Relay*: 4:51.83

*2BLD*: 34.07
42.28, 34.07, 1:14.44

*3BLD*: 3:03.06
3:06.17, 3:37.16, 3:03.06

*MultiBLD*: 2/3 (21:45)

*MTS*: 1:43.88
2:16.57, 1:41.40, 1:43.52, 1:36.71, 1:21.75

*OH*: 49.89
35.47, 52.40, 55.04, 42.97, 54.31

*Pyraminx*: 13.66
12.43, 15.34, 13.32, 14.21, 13.46

*Megaminx*: 5:07.02
5:17.99, 4:48.72, 4:18.28, 5:14.46, 5:39.91

*Skewb*: 23.18
13.00, 25.16, 20.63, 27.69, 23.75

*Sq1*: 4:07.12
DNF, 4:13.32, 6:52.72, 5:16.60, 2:51.43
1 step closer to completing every event! 

*FMC*: 40 moves
U L B' D2 1X2X2
B' U' B L U' F2 U' L X2
B' R B F' 2X2X3
L2 U' F' L F F2L-1
U B' U2 B U' L U L' F2L
r' R U' r U2 r' U' R U' R2 r PLL skip


----------



## Alea (Nov 21, 2016)

*2x2: *(7.83), 6.81, (6.32), 6.56, 7.66 =>*7.02
3x3:* 17.47, 27.54), 17.65, 24.33, (17.09) =>*19.82
5x5:* 2:58.64, (2:36.07), (3:16.51), 3:14.32, 2:55.73 =>*3:02.90
7x7:* 10:55.19, (10:53.86), 11:31.68, (12:07.70), 11:32.90 =>*11:19.93
OH: *(22.72), 26.06, 28.17, 27.40, (37.58) =>*27.21
Mega:* (2:22.44), (2:07.43), 2:17.84, 2:17.81, 2:16.85 =>*2:17.50
Pyra:* 6.63, (6.53), 10.99, (12.08), 10.02 =>*9.22
Skewb:* 14.80, 15.10, 12.96, (29.84), (10.68) =>*14.29*


----------



## Bogdan (Nov 21, 2016)

*2x2x2:* 5.86, 5.61, 5.26, (5.94), (5.15)-> *5.58
3x3x3:* (17.69), (12.50), 15.98, 15.29, 16.99-> *16.09
4x4x4:* 1:15.69, 1:14.15, (1:23.46), 1:15.34, (1:09.45)-> *1:15.06
5x5x5:* (2:23.46), 2:30.86, 2:27.36, (2:33.83), 2:27.14-> *2:28.45
7x7x7:* 8:29.88, 8:28.50, (7:53.87), 8:07.15, (DNF)->* 8:21.84
2x2x2BLD:* 1:26.49, DNF, 1:00.16-> *1:00.16
3x3x3BLD:* 4:18.50, 4:37.18, DNF-> *4:18.50
3x3x3OH:* (28.00), (30.71), 30.03, 30.46, 30.28-> *30.26* (wow, so constant!)
*3x3 MTS:* 2:02.00, (1:35.95), 2:11.81, (DNF), 1:46.45-> *2:00.09
234*-> *1:42.42
2345*-> *4:35.57
megaminx:* 2:45.26, (3:06.38), (2:36.24), 2:36.60, 2:43.79-> *2:41.88
sq-1:* (39.09), 1:14.51, 42.10, (DNF), 41.91-> *52.84
skewb:* 7.92, 11.67, (7.66), 10.61, (12.96)-> *10.07
FMC:* DNF


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 22, 2016)

_Results week 46: _congrats to Torch, gateway cuber and cuberkid10!

*2x2x2*(35)

 1.83 gateway cuber
 2.71 pantu2000
 2.90 cuberkid10
 3.18 G2013
 3.59 Torch
 3.67 FastCubeMaster
 3.73 James Hake
 3.95 Tx789
 4.04 hamfaceman
 4.16 pyr14
 4.38 DGCubes
 4.81 ichcubegern
 4.96 hackertyper492
 5.14 [email protected]
 5.26 bogdan1234
 5.33 SomKindOfMonstr
 5.48 LostGent
 5.58 Bogdan
 5.72 bosscuber
 5.84 DaBall
 6.47 LipeCarneiro
 6.49 muchacho
 6.57 kbrune
 6.59 Dadocuber
 6.65 Loiloiloi
 6.78 Duncan Butcher
 6.80 Kenneth Svendson
 7.01 Alea
 8.16 theos
 8.62 1davey29
 10.93 username...
 11.30 Jacck
 11.50 EWCuber
 12.31 arbivara
 18.31 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(42)

 9.52 cuberkid10
 10.34 gateway cuber
 10.69 FastCubeMaster
 10.73 pantu2000
 10.77 G2013
 10.93 hamfaceman
 11.61 Torch
 12.59 DGCubes
 12.69 ichcubegern
 14.08 Skefull
 14.56 Kenneth Svendson
 14.64 SomKindOfMonstr
 14.68 hackertyper492
 15.56 DaBall
 15.91 Tx789
 16.09 Bogdan
 16.29 GenTheThief
 16.88 Duncan Butcher
 16.93 pyr14
 18.35 MarcelP
 18.57 bogdan1234
 19.07 FistoFan32
 19.17 muchacho
 19.40 earth2dan
 19.82 Alea
 20.09 LostGent
 20.22 LipeCarneiro
 20.54 kbrune
 21.08 toppo
 22.10 James Hake
 23.01 Dadocuber
 24.37 [email protected]
 25.08 Mike Hughey
 25.90 Loiloiloi
 26.79 Nosae Semaj
 26.90 theos
 27.26 1davey29
 30.33 username...
 30.75 Jacck
 33.34 EWCuber
 33.38 arbivara
 41.49 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(20)

 36.28 cuberkid10
 44.39 G2013
 49.57 Torch
 1:00.29 Kenneth Svendson
 1:00.48 gateway cuber
 1:01.63 LipeCarneiro
 1:08.21 DaBall
 1:15.06 Bogdan
 1:16.69 SomKindOfMonstr
 1:22.95 earth2dan
 1:27.76 kbrune
 1:41.26 bogdan1234
 1:43.33 James Hake
 2:02.31 Dadocuber
 2:02.32 Jacck
 2:16.75 MatsBergsten
 2:36.50 theos
 2:58.28 EWCuber
 4:20.36 arbivara
 DNF One Wheel
*5x5x5*(17)

 1:23.92 cuberkid10
 1:37.18 Torch
 1:39.45 pjk
 1:51.65 hamfaceman
 2:04.68 DaBall
 2:28.45 Bogdan
 2:32.44 earth2dan
 2:43.67 kbrune
 3:02.90 Alea
 3:09.83 gateway cuber
 3:25.12 Jacck
 3:47.07 One Wheel
 3:48.26 MatsBergsten
 4:59.17 theos
 5:04.67 James Hake
 8:45.95 arbivara
 DNF Kenneth Svendson
*6x6x6*(10)

 2:52.46 cuberkid10
 2:58.80 Torch
 4:43.61 Kenneth Svendson
 5:44.77 earth2dan
 5:55.25 RyuKagamine
 6:04.75 DaBall
 6:17.92 kbrune
 7:00.00 One Wheel
 7:36.47 pyr14
 8:36.40 MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(5)

 7:37.89 Kenneth Svendson
 8:21.84 Bogdan
 8:25.28 RyuKagamine
 9:53.36 kbrune
11:19.92 Alea
*3x3 one handed*(21)

 19.20 pantu2000
 19.88 cuberkid10
 19.98 gateway cuber
 21.31 Torch
 23.09 GenTheThief
 24.76 hamfaceman
 26.50 Tx789
 27.21 Alea
 30.26 Bogdan
 34.32 DGCubes
 34.77 pyr14
 35.08 G2013
 37.58 LipeCarneiro
 41.90 muchacho
 42.85 Duncan Butcher
 43.05 James Hake
 49.89 kbrune
 56.82 arbivara
 1:00.47 Loiloiloi
 1:07.50 Jacck
 DNF EWCuber
*3x3 with feet*(5)

 48.07 Torch
 1:15.77 GenTheThief
 1:56.47 gateway cuber
 3:38.59 arbivara
 3:50.68 RyuKagamine
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(11)

 10.98 gateway cuber
 11.78 G2013
 25.56 DGCubes
 30.73 Torch
 31.05 MatsBergsten
 34.07 kbrune
 46.76 Jacck
 1:00.16 Bogdan
 2:39.60 arbivara
 DNF cuberkid10
 DNF James Hake
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(11)

 38.88 kamilprzyb
 39.37 Heart_Johnson
 1:29.78 Torch
 2:21.49 MatsBergsten
 2:25.01 Mike Hughey
 3:03.06 kbrune
 3:32.47 Jacck
 3:58.92 gateway cuber
 4:18.50 Bogdan
 DNF G2013
 DNF GenTheThief
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(4)

 7:36.87 MatsBergsten
 9:30.72 Jacck
 DNF gateway cuber
 DNF G2013
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

13:00.10 MatsBergsten
19:02.62 Jacck
 DNF kamilprzyb
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(6)

24/32 (59:23)  kamilprzyb
10/13 (55:18)  Deri Nata Wijaya
9/13 (60:00)  MatsBergsten
3/4 (24:07)  gateway cuber
2/3 (21:45)  kbrune
2/4 (37:36)  GenTheThief
*3x3 Match the scramble*(6)

 39.35 G2013
 45.26 Torch
 1:40.54 kbrune
 2:00.09 Bogdan
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF James Hake
*2-3-4 Relay*(12)

 51.37 cuberkid10
 1:10.21 Torch
 1:12.34 pantu2000
 1:18.17 Kenneth Svendson
 1:19.92 gateway cuber
 1:39.20 DaBall
 1:42.42 Bogdan
 1:51.80 kbrune
 2:24.00 James Hake
 2:52.55 Jacck
 3:06.19 MatsBergsten
 3:31.49 theos
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(10)

 2:16.48 cuberkid10
 2:36.90 Torch
 3:21.88 Kenneth Svendson
 3:41.39 DaBall
 4:20.46 gateway cuber
 4:35.57 Bogdan
 4:51.83 kbrune
 5:32.15 Jacck
 8:33.76 theos
11:35.01 MatsBergsten
*Magic*(2)

 2.38 Torch
 3.41 DGCubes
*Master Magic*(1)

 7.44 Torch
*Skewb*(16)

 6.22 gateway cuber
 7.50 Tx789
 8.08 Torch
 8.22 Duncan Butcher
 8.31 pyr14
 8.46 DGCubes
 8.70 cuberkid10
 9.42 FastCubeMaster
 10.07 Bogdan
 11.45 James Hake
 14.29 Alea
 16.33 RyuKagamine
 16.92 theos
 21.46 EWCuber
 23.18 kbrune
 35.10 MatsBergsten
*Clock*(4)

 12.85 pyr14
 16.89 Torch
 20.11 RyuKagamine
 28.50 arbivara
*Pyraminx*(17)

 4.03 DGCubes
 4.38 gateway cuber
 4.44 FastCubeMaster
 5.47 pyr14
 5.88 pantu2000
 5.97 cuberkid10
 6.05 Torch
 8.51 Tx789
 9.21 Alea
 9.83 bogdan1234
 11.20 James Hake
 11.96 DaBall
 13.28 Loiloiloi
 13.66 kbrune
 15.69 RyuKagamine
 20.72 EWCuber
 21.66 arbivara
*Megaminx*(10)

 1:09.10 cuberkid10
 1:33.53 Torch
 1:38.16 GenTheThief
 2:17.50 Alea
 2:39.02 DaBall
 2:41.88 Bogdan
 3:38.37 RyuKagamine
 3:55.09 theos
 4:55.67 James Hake
 5:07.06 kbrune
*Square-1*(11)

 14.63 ichcubegern
 15.71 cuberkid10
 20.06 DGCubes
 26.04 Torch
 27.63 Tx789
 29.85 James Hake
 36.07 gateway cuber
 52.84 Bogdan
 1:15.84 muchacho
 2:52.51 One Wheel
 5:27.55 kbrune
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(6)

38 theos
39 arbivara
40 kbrune
56 muchacho
DNF  Bogdan
DNF  James Hake

*Contest results*

283 Torch
252 gateway cuber
250 cuberkid10
188 Bogdan
176 kbrune
142 G2013
139 MatsBergsten
139 DGCubes
137 James Hake
134 DaBall
130 pantu2000
121 Kenneth Svendson
119 Tx789
113 pyr14
108 hamfaceman
102 FastCubeMaster
100 Alea
91 Jacck
90 kamilprzyb
80 GenTheThief
78 ichcubegern
72 theos
72 SomKindOfMonstr
71 muchacho
71 bogdan1234
68 LipeCarneiro
66 earth2dan
65 Duncan Butcher
63 arbivara
58 hackertyper492
50 RyuKagamine
41 LostGent
40 Dadocuber
39 Loiloiloi
38 [email protected]
36 Skefull
34 Deri Nata Wijaya
31 One Wheel
31 EWCuber
26 MarcelP
25 Mike Hughey
24 FistoFan32
20 pjk
19 bosscuber
17 1davey29
17 toppo
15 Heart_Johnson
15 username...
11 Nosae Semaj


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Nov 23, 2016)

OOOH 3rd in Pyraminx AND 3x3! 2/3 of the events that I even did!


----------

